# [SOLVED] Windows Media Player Error.



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Seasons Greetings to you all.
I'm using Win 98 on a Pentium 800MHZ, 512mb Ram, MIE and OE6.
I cannot get anything to play in Windows Media Player. I have uninstalled it and downloaded the latest version, 7.1. and whenever I try to play a MPG I get the following Error Message.

WMPLAYER caused an invalid page fault in
module <unknown> at 0000:b011c95b.
Registers:
EAX=82af0590 CS=0177 EIP=b011c95b EFLGS=00010206
EBX=1000c200 SS=017f ESP=088bf490 EBP=82af04b8
ECX=82a705d8 DS=017f ESI=ed17c780 FS=4787
EDX=00000002 ES=017f EDI=ed17c6c0 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
89 79 18 8b 0d a4 15 31 b0 8b 11 8b 79 10 8b 52 
Stack dump:
00000000 82af04b8 fff7ffff 00000001 00000640 00000002 00000002 00000001 00000258 00000320 00000005 00000000 00000000 00000002 000ea600 00000000

I did have Real1 player installed, but have got rid of it and uninstalled all components.
Can anyone help me please? My greatful thanks in advance.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Fredfromoz



> WMPLAYER caused an invalid page fault in module......?..... at 0000:b011c95b


does it give the name of the module ? or does it say unknown ?

steam


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Steamwiz, It says "Unknown". I don't know why it didn't show up when I copied and pasted it.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Occaisonally, I'll have a problem with Media Player, and the the first thing I always do is uninstall it an reinstall it. Try that first.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Mulder, Been there, done that, several times. No luck at all.
I have reinstalled Real1 Player and get the same error message whenever I try to play an Mpeg or any other Video format.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Go here and download Spybot:

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/

Also, lets see what you have running:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Eddie, I've downloaded and run Spybot. I normally use AdAware.
Pasted below is Startup Information.
The position now is that if I try to run Real1, Windows Media Player, Quick Time or Irfanview to view any video I get the same error message as in my first post, so I think it is a problem with my computer rather than with any particular program mentioned above.
Yes, I have re-installed Windows, and am now at my wits end wondering what to do next. Any thoughts from you will be welcomed. Thank you,
Fredfromoz.

Scw64.exe Startup Group "C:\Program Files\4D Browser Mouse\Scw64.exe"
NoAds Registry (Per-User Run) "C:\PROGRAM FILES\NOADS\NOADS.EXE"
ScanRegistry Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray Registry (Machine Run) SysTray.Exe
AVG_CC Registry (Machine Run) C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
GSICONEXE Registry (Machine Run) GSICON.EXE
DSLAGENTEXE Registry (Machine Run) dslagent.exe USB
BOCleanautostart Registry (Machine Run) 
Avgserv9.exe Registry (Machine Service) C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
PersFw Registry (Machine Service) C:\Program Files\Tiny Personal Firewall\persfw.exe


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the late reply. This week has been busy, what with the family things, etc 

Lets take a look at the list:

Scw64.exe: I assume this is for your mouse, maybe this one:

http://www.pcezine.ca/_class1/00000008.htm

If so, this may be a maybe.

NoAds: Blocks advertisement banners in Internet Explorer. Not sure.

ScanRegistry: Keep

SystemTray: keep

AVG_CC: AVG anti-virus control center - loads the System Tray icon. Also enables scheduled tests, Outlook E-mail plug-in and automatic updates. Only required if you use these features and is available via Start -> Programs

GSICONEXE: ADSL modem monitor from Eicon Networks (as used by BT for its Broadband internet service for example). Can safely be disabled without affecting the connection - all this does is give an indication of connectivity and access to the diagnostic facilities. Not needed.

DSLAGENTEXE: Used in conjunction with USB connected ADSL modems from Eicon Networks (as used by BT for its Broadband internet service for example). Required for a permanent ADSL connection. Keep

BOCleanautostart: NSClean's BOClean anti-trojan software. Keep

Avgserv9.exe: Background monitoring program for AVG anti-virus. Keep

PersFw: Kerio or Tiny Personal Firewall. Keep

Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

Have you tried running the programs in SafeMode? If so, does the same problems occur?

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Eddie, I've done all you suggested re. the startup menu, and yes, Scw64.exe. is my mouse. 
At the moment Real1 Player is the only Media Program I have installed, I have downloaded all the updates available and can play audio files OK, but when I try to play Video files it now freezes up and the only way I can get out of it is by CTRL/ALT/Delete.
I tried as you suggested in safe mode, no luck, but I did get a different error message as below.
Any further ideas please?
Fredfromoz.

REALPLAY caused an invalid page fault in
module <unknown> at 0000:605c462d.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=015f EIP=605c462d EFLGS=00250246
EBX=80004005 SS=0167 ESP=006af10c EBP=006af110
ECX=00931000 DS=0167 ESI=8004038a FS=0de7
EDX=00000004 ES=0167 EDI=00959660 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:

Stack dump:
8004038a 006af124 605c45e1 00836654 00959660 00959660 006af134 605c20e8 8004038a 800400c0 006af148 605cb11f 800400c0 00000000 00954e70 006af15c


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The reason why is different, is that you only have RealPlayer installed. I assume WMP is uninstalled.

As this is just pointing to video clips, lets have a look at the Device manager.

Go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Under Display will be your video card. Is there a Yellow ! there?
What name is it?

Also, rightclick, choose Properties, then Driver tab. Whats the version?


Plus, lets see your IRQ's:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32
On the left choose Hardware Rescources, then IRQ
Copy/paste the list here.

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Eddie, Thank you for your continued interest in this problem.
Yes, Windows Media Player and Quicktime are both uninstalled.
Under Device Manager, there is nothing disabled (Yellow!), my display adapter is.. NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model64/model64Pro.
Hardware version 021..Device working properly..Driver Files..
C:\Windows\System\NVDisp.Drv..plus..C:\Windows\System\Nvmini.VXD...plus..C:|Windows\System\vmm32.vxd(vdd.vxd). Providor NVIDIA Corporation. File version.. 4.13.01.2183.
Should there be three drivers there?
My IRQ's are pasted below.
Fredfromoz.

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	VIA VT83C572/VT82C586 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
5	VIA VT83C572/VT82C586 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	VIA PCI Audio controller
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The IRQ's look okay. Just trying to see if there was a conflict on the video card.

NVIDIA drivers always puzzle me. For instance, this is the version that they currently have for Win98:

http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=win9x_41.09

Though I want to try some other things before we download those 

Go to Windows Explorer | Tools | Options. File Types tab. Scroll down to one of the movie files, save mpg. Click to highlight. What does it say it opens with, and what is the icon?

Also, go to Run and type REGEDIT.
Navigate to this key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mpg

On the right, does it say this:

mpegfile
video/mpeg

Just press the Large X to come out. Don't change anything in there.

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Eddie, Here is the information you requested.
From Windows Explorer/File types. I don't have a "Save mpg" file listed.

Movie File [MPEG]
Extension MPV2 MP2V
Content Type [MIME] video/mpeg
Opens with
Icon is a blue/green video camera on a white file?

All other mpeg files have the Real1 icon and open with RealPlay.

The fourth line above [Opens with] has nothing after "with".

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mpg Default "DBC.MPEG.1"
Content Type "video/mpg"

I hope this is helpful to you and thanks again for your time and trouble in this matter.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oops, meant to say 'say mpeg' 

Anyway, you found it still 

When you say all other mpeg's open with RealPlayer, is that all the others that have the greenyblue icon?

If you install Windows Media Player, and then look at the files again, what does it say it opens with?

I'm thinking its saying Real1, as thats the only player you have.

Also, have a look at these:

AVI, MOV, MP2, MP2V, MPA, MPE, MPG, MPV2

Just install the old 6.4 version of WMP, if you still have it.

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Hello Eddie, We'll really have to stop meeting like this.  
Only joking. Now for your questions.
All other icons open with the Real1 icon. Movie file is the only one that opens with the blue/green icon.
All other files open with the Real1 icon, except MP2V and MPV2 which I do not have.
I only have WMP version 7.1. Do you want me to install that, and if so, do I make it my default player?
Fredfromoz.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Eddie, Something I forgot to ask you. If you want me to install WMP, do you want me to uninstall Real1 first or have the two of them installed?
Fredfromoz.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

If you make WMP the Default player, it should play the Movie files. Having RealPlayer installed, should just play the RM, RA, and RAM files. We can look into that later.

So, you can leave RealPlayer installed, and install the WMP7.1.

Not sure about Win98, as I'm on NT at work, but if you have a quick look at the File Types again, but look for RealAudio File. If that isn't listed, try the above RM, RA, or RAM.

Do they show as opening with RealAudio?

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Eddie, Yes RealAudio file shows opening with Real1 Player.
I reinstalled WMP7.1, but when trying to play a Vidoe I still get the following message, almost the same as the one in my first post, but slight differences in the Registers and Stack Dump if that means anything to you. It has defaulted most of my videos to WMP. There are a few with the Real1 icon, but when I try to play them, my system freezes and the only way out is ctrl/alt/del.
Fredfromoz.

WMPLAYER caused an invalid page fault in
module <unknown> at 0000:b011c95b.
Registers:
EAX=82bf0edc CS=0177 EIP=b011c95b EFLGS=00010206
EBX=1000c200 SS=017f ESP=06a6edd0 EBP=82bf0e04
ECX=82b70f24 DS=017f ESI=ed26e780 FS=1207
EDX=00000002 ES=017f EDI=ed26e6c0 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
89 79 18 8b 0d a4 15 31 b0 8b 11 8b 79 10 8b 52 
Stack dump:
00000000 82bf0e04 fff7ffff 00000001 00000640 00000002 00000002 00000001 00000258 00000320 00000005 00000000 00000000 00000002 000ea600 00000000


----------



## Flip Martian (Jan 6, 2003)

Its only a thought...and feel free to tell me to butt out (!) but if you can spare the time to back up your data it might be worth reformatting and reinstalling.

I know this is time consuming, but I have Win98SE and sometimes it seems the only way to get a problem such as this solved. And the PC always runs like new straight afterwards.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Flip. Thanks for your suggestion but that is something I would have no idea how to do. I have too much on my C:\ drive to reinstall if anything went wrong. 
I do have a D:\ drive virtuallly empty, could I install Real Player on there or does it need Windows files or whatever to run?
Just a thought, perhaps you might know the answer.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You say it has Defaulted most to WMP: Which ones hasn't it done?

Which video is it that you're trying to play? If you're not sure, rightclick, choose Properties, and then look for the extension.

Also, what does it say in the Registry for the ones it won't default? Just go to the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT and pick the folder with the problems.

You say the RealPlayer ones freeze. What does it say in the Registry for RM, RA, and RAM?

Can't get into the Registry here, as they block certain things 

eddie


----------



## Flip Martian (Jan 6, 2003)

Fred - RealPlayer insinuates itself very strongly into your Windows installation - I miss out on rm/ra files altogether 'cos I refuse to have Realplayer on my system at all. Siting on your D:\ drive would make no difference here, sorry!

Understand what you say about reformatting - it scared me to death the first time and I STILL like to have everything written down step by step if ever I do it now. But really, its very easy. Reinstalling everything is a complete pain, but it was worth it for the increased performance I got out of reformatting. I even sent a friend instructions on how to do it - he was nervous about it too, but relieved it was so easy afterwards.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Hello Eddie and Flip, I'll kill two birds with one stone here, first of all I'll reply to Eddie.
The one's it hasn't defaulted to are Real files, either a RM File or RealOne Player Presentation, plus there are two with a Green Video on a White File icon showing as Video Clip.
The WMP icons are all Movie File [MPEG].
Here is the Registry Info. you wanted.

ra [default] "ra_auto_file"

ram [Default] "realPlayer.RAM.6"
Content type "audio/x-pn-realaudio"

rm [Default] "rm-auto-file"

Trust this is what you wanted Eddie.

Flip, I tried to install Real1 on my D:\, but it gave me no option to do so at all.
I would only consider a reformat as a very last resort, but not without explicit detailed instructions. If you feel like sending me step by step instructions by email to [email protected]
I would appreciate it.
Thank you both for your interest in my problem.
Fredfromoz.


----------



## Flip Martian (Jan 6, 2003)

Re Real 1 - well as I said, Real Player insinuates itself deep into Windows so I'm not surprised it didn't want to go on your D:\ drive! 

Re formatting - No probs at all - I'm definitely non techie myself so I know how awkward these things can seem sometimes. Is your D:\ a separate hard disk from your C:\ or do you have just 1 hard disk partitioned into 2?

If partitioning is involved, I'd probably be better butting out - I've only had experience of formatting one hard disk, involving no partitions (and I don't want to give you advice I haven't tested myself! If its a separate disk altogether though, I can dig out my instructions and mail 'em to you.


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Flip, Butt Out!! Sorry, I couldn't resist that.  
I have a 20GB Hard Disc partitioned into C:\ and D:\ Drives.
So thanks for the offer anyway, I appreciate it and will wait and see what Eddie comes up with next. Watch this space.  
Cheers,
Fredfromoz.


----------



## Flip Martian (Jan 6, 2003)

Fred - happy to, no probs! Good luck with it!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Had another read of the thread, as I got a bit lost 

The green video on white, are they MOV?

You said this earlier:



> Movie File [MPEG]
> Extension MPV2 MP2V
> Content Type [MIME] video/mpeg
> Opens with
> Icon is a blue/green video camera on a white file?


The icon, is this it:

http://www.serverwatch.com/img/msmedia.gif

Thats the icon it shoul be, if its WMP 6.4.

Can you play the following files:

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/Dragon.rm

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/Gohan.avi

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/monstgorg2.mov

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/qp_knucklestf.mpg

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/toadie.mpeg

If you go into the WMP, View | Options. Formats. Tick all boxes, the try the files above.

Just had a look at the files, and they're a bit big. You may want to rightclick on the links, and choose Save Target As.. and stick them, say in My Docuemnts, then play them all at once.

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Hello Eddie, I don't know about you, but this is driving me b****y insane.
The icon is the same as the Monstgorg2 file you posted above.
I do not have any icons the same as you posted. I am using WMP Version 7.01.00.3055.
I downloaded the 5 files you posted and got the following messages, from the top they are.

Windows Media Player does not support this file type
Error ID = 0x80040265, Remedy ID = 0x00000000
The following table lists the file formats supported by Windows Media Player.

Format File name extensions 
CD Audio Track .cda 
Intel Video Technology .ivf 
Macintosh AIFF Resource .aif, .aifc, .aiff 
Microsoft .asf, .asx, .avi, .wav, .wax, .wma, .wmv, .wvx, .wmp, .wmx 
Windows Media Player skin file .wmz, .wms 
Playlist files .asx, .wax, .wvx, .wmx, .m3u 
Moving Picture Experts Group (MPEG) .mpeg, .mpg, .m1v, .mp2, .mp3, .mpa, .mpe, .mpv2, .m3u 
Musical Instrument Digital Interface (MIDI) .mid, .midi, .rmi 
UNIX .au, .snd 
******************************
The appropriate codec is not installed on your computer
Error ID = 0x80040200, Remedy ID = 0x00000000
To play most streaming media, you must decompress the compressed data before playing it. The file that decompresses the information is known as a codec. If the codec is not available on your computer, Windows Media Player attempts to download and install it.

This error indicates that the required codec was not downloaded. This could be because you do not have the appropriate browser or your browsers Internet security settings are too high and will not allow you to download the codec. Make sure that you have at least Internet Explorer version 4.0 or later installed on your computer.

To install the latest version of Internet Explorer on your computer, visit the Internet Explorer download page on the Microsoft Web site. If you are able to upgrade your browser, try playing the file or stream again, this should force your computer to download the appropriate codec and you should be able to view or hear the streaming media.

Note Internet Explorer does not have to be set as your default browser to download the codec or for the Windows Media Player to function properly.

Web Help 
**************************************
The third one, Monstgorg2, played sound, but no vision, and the last two gave the following.

WMPLAYER caused an invalid page fault in
module <unknown> at 0000:b011c95b.
Registers:
EAX=82bf0edc CS=0177 EIP=b011c95b EFLGS=00010206
EBX=1000c200 SS=017f ESP=06b1edd0 EBP=82bf0e04
ECX=82b70f24 DS=017f ESI=eccd0a40 FS=3b97
EDX=00000002 ES=017f EDI=eccd0980 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
89 79 18 8b 0d a4 15 31 b0 8b 11 8b 79 10 8b 52 
Stack dump:
00000000 82bf0e04 fff7ffff 00000001 00000640 00000002 00000002 00000001 00000258 00000320 00000005 00000000 00000000 00000002 000ea600 00000000 
*****************************************
WMPLAYER caused an invalid page fault in
module <unknown> at 0000:b011c95b.
Registers:
EAX=82af02d8 CS=0177 EIP=b011c95b EFLGS=00010206
EBX=1000c200 SS=017f ESP=06b4edd0 EBP=82af0200
ECX=82a70320 DS=017f ESI=eccd0a40 FS=3d37
EDX=00000002 ES=017f EDI=eccd0980 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
89 79 18 8b 0d a4 15 31 b0 8b 11 8b 79 10 8b 52 
Stack dump:
00000000 82af0200 fff7ffff 00000001 00000640 00000002 00000002 00000001 00000258 00000320 00000005 00000000 00000000 00000002 000ea600 00000000 
***********************************
I hope you can make sense of all that. I have been to Windows update for MIE 6 and downloaded codecs for WMP 9 which are supposed to work with WMP7.
All options are ticked in WMP Tools/options/format.
Awaiting further instructions/suggestions?
Fredfromoz.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'll be here tonight, thru the night, as I'm studying in 30 minute intervals 

You mentioned eariler:

The WMP icons are all Movie File [MPEG].

Does that mean that AVI, when you click to highlight it, is coming up as MPEG?

Just another thing to think about.

The Monstgorg2 was a MOV, which is usually played on Quicktime. But, you can play these via WMP.

The first one was a RealPlayer file, the AVI (2nd) should be a grey icon. And the last 2 are blue icons.

Okay, lets look at this fully....

Back to Windows Explorer, File Types.

Look at AVI. Does it open with WMP, this icon:










If not, click Change, and locate it in the list. Click to highlight, then choose OK.

If that AVI still cannot be played, can't fully remeber for Win98, but is there an Edit button, where there is the Change button? It may be Advanced (it is on Win2000).

You're looking for another popup box, that has the 'icon' that you're seeing as the AVI. Once there, click Edit.

Does it come up with:

"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mplayer2.exe" /Play "%L"

It may say a different description, instead of mplayer2.exe, as you're on version 7.

I'll be back in 30 mins 

*EDIT* just checked the AVI. Press Close on the popup error, and the clip will play with no sound.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thought I'd pop this link in, as someone else had a problem with that avi link:

http://www.geocities.com/i-luv-lucy-fan/AVI/booktoss.avi

Its small, a film clip.

eddie


----------



## Fredfromoz (Nov 19, 2001)

Eddie, Since my last post I have been wading through dozens of Microsoft Help pages and ended up downloading my Direct X program, installed, rebooted and Voila!! Partial success. WMP started playing MPG, MPEG, ASX, WMV and some AVI files, but wouldn't play RA or RAM files, or even audio files.
So I re-installed Real1 and configured it to only play Audio and RA and RAM files which it does with no problems at the moment.
At least I know where I am now and what I can and can't play and can live with that. So, thanks for all your help, I appreciate it greatly and have learnt a lot from you in the process.
Good luck in your studies and hope you pass your exams?
Thanks again,
Fredfromoz.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Glad to hear it was as simple as that 

Tired out completely, as I haven't been to bed since 1am Saturday morning. Hopefully, taking the exam in a month.

See Ya

eddie


----------

